# Cleaning my Polaroid Automatic 210 Land Camera?



## karynnegrace (Sep 21, 2012)

I went to the junkyard today, and on top of a car was an old, beat up leather Polaroid case with a Polaroid 210 in it. We recently had a decent sized rain storm, and this camera had been sitting out on top of the car through the storm. I brought it home, and want to clean it up. Any tips on how? I've looked online on how to clean it, what to use, etc, but I've found nothing. It has some rust and a very slight bit of mold from the rain, and a very little bit of water inside the outer casing. It's in great condition otherwise, and I was looking to clean it up so I could order some film for it and actually use it. Is there anything I can/can't use on it? I was recommended rubbing alcohol, but I wasn't too sure if that would be safe or not.
I can post photos if needed to determine how to clean it and whatnot.


----------



## compur (Sep 21, 2012)

Try this page:
Instant Photography Frequently Asked Questions

Click on the links under "Troubleshooting"

You'll need to deal with the battery issue.  This camera uses an oddball battery which can still be purchased but is pricey ($10-$20 or more). A better option is to convert the camera to use a more common battery type which is fairly easy if you've ever done anything electrical or electronic. Details are on that same site.

These are great cameras that are still very usable with film that is still made by Fuji. They were ruggedly built and many are still usable if in decent condition simply by putting in fresh batteries and loading film.


----------



## karynnegrace (Sep 21, 2012)

There's nowhere on the camera for a battery though. Are you sure you're thinking of the right camera?  And do you have any ideas on how to get rid of the rust? Because that's  really all I'm concerned about regarding the camera right now.. I tried the link you posted, and it says it's currently under construction.


----------



## compur (Sep 22, 2012)

Look at the back of the camera.  The left end of the back is actually a door.  Lift it and inside is the battery chamber.

Like this:
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6148/5991209177_05a0bb3b02.jpg


----------



## karynnegrace (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh! Wow, I feel silly haha. I tried opening that part of the camera for a good 5 minutes but it wouldn't budge so I didn't think it opened. Oops! I'm obviously new to these types of cameras lol. Thank you!


----------

